# Looking for the best I can get on my budget



## ncyrider16 (May 22, 2013)

I'm very familiar with car audio, but don't know that much about home audio systems. I just got a new place I want to get a nice sounding, loud sound system for in the living room. My budget is $300-350 just to start me off with what I need. For that money, what will be the best sounding setup possible, given every option there is (5.1 system, floor standing speakers, shelf speakers, DIY setup using car audio speakers/stuff I have, etc.)?

I'm assuming "surround sound", or having the speakers placed across the room/different parts of the room from each other, is what I should do. I already have a reel of nice speaker wire to use for that. I want to know what kind of speakers I should get, just 2 will work for now, but I will want to add 2 more soon. So 4 speakers total, and I already have a KLH sub I can use, but will want a bigger/nicer sub in the future. 
I was looking at indoor/outdoor speakers from Yamaha, Polk Audio, and Kicker because I like the idea of having quality versatile speakers with the different mounting options. If those sacrifice sound quality in any way, or maybe don't have the bass that other (ported) speakers do, then I'll probably lose interest in those outdoor speakers.
For the speakers you guys recommend to me, should I get some kind of amp to power them, Or will just the right receiver be enough? I don't need anything super loud. I heard I should match up the Ohm ratings with the speakers and receiver to get the best result. I want a receiver unit/amp that just has the basics...ability to connect a phone, ipod, lab top, and TV, and bluetooth also (just one connected at a time). Any info and examples of what to get will be very helpful. I prefer quality brands, not a fan of knockoff stuff. Thanks


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

For that budget, I would get the best pair of tower speakers I could find, and use a cheap non-hdmi craigslist amplifier. Anything without HDMI is usually free to $20 

Even non-4k with HDMI is getting really cheap used.

I would much rather have better front speakers than a surround setup with lower end stuff all around


----------

